

Twitter's Revenue Numbers Leaked - suking
http://www.businessinsider.com/leaked-twitters-early-business-financials-2012-3
What a joke...
======
ImprovedSilence
Those are old numbers, I'm sure things looked a lot different the past year.

~~~
suking
No way - they have 900 people working there. They are probably hemorrhaging
even more $! And this is a $5bn+ company - what a joke.

